# Bamberg



## Captain Morgan

Good luck to our board members who are competing...Jack W, Finney and
Big GQ will be teaming up for a championship run!


----------



## Finney

Thanks brother.  Jack will be pulling on of his offsets and I'll be pulling the hog cooker to Bamberg around lunch today.  We'll also be using one of my WSMs for the chicken cook.  Bamberg is odd in the fact that you cook chicken halves and turn in a 1/2 chicken in the box.  :roll: 

Fun times with good friends.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Good luck fellers.  Bring home the bacon and make us proud.  Dont forget your BBQ 4 U buisness cards to drum up some buisness.


----------



## Finney

buisness cards?!?!? :?


----------



## Bruce B

Good luck guys, take some pictures if you remember.


----------



## BigGQ

Thanks for the good words guys! Should prove to be a fun time with good friends.

I'll be washing the dishes, eating the grub and guarding the liquor. Maybe Finney will let me hold his hand later tonight.     

Couple of more things to load in the monkey mobile and I will be on the trail.  Will be swinging in on vines about 1.


----------



## Cliff H.

May the Force be with you.


----------



## Finney

Garland, I've got a pot of *Pork and Hominy Chili* for eating tonight.

I'll try and remember to take pics Bruce.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

GooooooooooooD LUCK !


----------



## BayouBBQ

I'll be in Bamberg between 1 and 2 today. Everyone needs to come by tonight and grab some grub. I'm going to fry some chicken, baked beans. I also have a venison loin that I need to figure what I'm doing with. So, we will have more food than we can eat, please come partake in a plate of grub and and cold beverage.


----------



## BigGQ

Thanks for the offering, Bayou.  Will stop by.


----------



## BigGQ

Finney said:
			
		

> Garland, I've got a pot of *Pork and Hominy Chili* for eating tonight.
> 
> I'll try and remember to take pics Bruce.



Gonna stop and gets some shrimp and do my beer/boil for some appetizers.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Russ, if you ever cook in Myrtle, please set up beside me.  I would be very happy to help you with your fried chicken overage.


----------



## Captain Morgan

just got off the phone with Jack and GQ...only about 10 teams, 7 categories.

Tonight, chili and AB....Jack making his already award winning chili
recipe, and Jethro is making something wrapped in something...
with an Asian style sauce or something.
Whole hog, shoulders, ribs and chicken.  Everyone sounded
sufficiently sober at 5 pm, so there's a good chance they'll make
all the turn ins unless some serious moonshine rears it's ugly head.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Morning update....everything is on schedule and looking good.
Turn in's are something like hog at 10 am, ribs at 11,
shoulder at 12 and chicken at 1p.   Nobody got killed last night
so everything is going pretty well.


----------



## Griff

Good luck guys.

Griff


----------



## Finney

hey guys... just got in. 

we got 
1st for "Anything Butt"
1st for Chili
3rd for Whole Hog
3rd for Shoulders
2nd for Ribs
no call for chicken......  

I think I remember correctly... anyway.

pics to follow


----------



## wittdog

Great Job guys.


----------



## Puff1

Congrats guy's, great job!


----------



## Finney

Oh yeah... 3rd overall  :?


----------



## Griff

Good job, congrats to all.

Griff


----------



## WalterSC

Finney said:
			
		

> hey guys... just got in.
> 
> we got
> 1st for "Anything Butt"
> 1st for Chili
> 3rd for Whole Hog
> 3rd for Shoulders
> 2nd for Ribs
> no call for chicken......
> 
> I think I remember correctly... anyway.
> 
> pics to follow



Finney ya got it right and it was great to see everyone once again , to be honest the best food was after the anything butt competition , I judged chicken I dont know what happened there , cause after Jack told me what yall had on it , turned out that was my first pick . But all the food was great , even with the small turn out.


----------



## Puff1

Where's them pics son?


----------



## Bobberqer

Nice showing  guys


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Way to go boys! Come on Chris....PICTURES!


----------



## Uncle Al

I knew ya could do it !!!!!! Bring on the pics.

Al


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Great job guys ! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## BigGQ

Big time fun!  Really enjoyed cooking with JackW, Finney and company. Small contest but big competition. The teams that did show were producing high quality Q.  We had to work hard to earn every point.  

Downloading pics now and will post them ASAP.


----------



## BigGQ

The home fire is burning




Other teams come by to warm up and be social




The Bayou BBQ team made some great fried chicken Friday night. They were set up next to us. Great cook team.  




Finney talking with Big Al's.




Broom Mill was there. 




Bellying up to the home fire. Little chill in the air.




Bee Bee (the hogs name) got a tan going!




Bee Bee after the flip. Some bark already starting.

Jack, you happy with the hog? 



I believe he is.




Crunch time!  Getting the boxes ready for turn in.




Whole hog went in at 10AM.




Shoulder at 11AM. One of the best shoulders I've ever smelt, seen or ate!!

Ribs went in at 12. (sorry didn't get a pic)




Yard bird went in at 1.  Have to say I thought the chicken was outstanding. Judges didn't like it as much.

But the judges did like some of the things we did



A happy (and tired) crew with the hardware!!


----------



## Finney

More later


----------



## Captain Morgan

thanks for the pics...all looked good, but the whole hog box looked
fabulous!!!


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks for the pics...all looked good, but the whole hog box looked
> fabulous!!!



Cappie it was perfect weather for a comp , and all the BBQ and other foods were great .  Everyone there represented great, way to go folks!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Nice pics guys! Hey Chris, did you notice the girls who had the same shoes as you?


----------



## Finney




----------



## LarryWolfe

Great pic's guys, congratulations!  Who was the chick with the red crocs??


----------



## Puff1

Great pics guys! Congrats again


----------



## Finney




----------



## Griff

Thanks for all the pics and again, Good Job!

Griff


----------



## Finney

image=img0128it2.jpg]


----------



## Finney




----------



## Finney




----------



## Finney




----------



## Nick Prochilo

Great pics Chris!


----------



## bigwheel

Great job folks. Congrats!!

bigwheel


----------



## BayouBBQ

Great pics Chris, thanks. It was great meeting you and the rest of the Pigs on the Wing crew. Good to see Jack and Mary again. Thanks for the hospitality and letting us share the grub Friday night.
We had a great time at this contest, even though there were only nine teams....although, maybe that's why it was so much fun.
The Bayou BBQ crew had a pretty good showing with 2nd in shoulders and 3rd in ribs. Our next contest will be in March at the Palmetto Pig Pickin.


----------



## Finney

Russ it was really good to meet you and your whole crew.  Thanks for the fried chicken and the deer "rollup things"... both were excellent.


----------



## Jack W.

Hey Gang,

What a great weekend for a contest.  The venue was small, but the competition was pretty stiff.  

Congratulations to Russ and crew at Bayou BBQ for a fantastic showing.  The fried chicken on Friday was really good, but the venision poppers were a huge hit.  

It dosen't ever seem to get any easier, it just flows more smoothly these days.  Many thanks to a great group of cooks that help put this show together.  Thanks to Finney and the Big GQ for their efforts.  I hope The Big GQ learned a little and can apply some of the knowledge to his efforts in the future.

Let there be no doubt that Finney is a hell of a cook.  He executed all of the plans to the letter, and helped us put our best foot forward.  His taste buds and candid critiques are refreshing and help us grow as a team.  Thanks dude!

Here is my take.   We cooked a good hog using our ususal techniques shy of glazing it for presentation.  It's possible that eliminating the glazing step hurt our final product.  I won't eliminate it again in the future.  The hog box looked awesome.  Every part of that hog was represented classically.  I find it hard to swallow that someone can take a hog, pulverize it with a clever, add sauce, and win an whole hog contest.  It's dissappointing at best.

The shoulders were fantastic.  The two that beat us had to have some damn fine pork.  The box looked great.

The ribs lacked our signature zing.  I went with a whiskey glaze and dropped the pepper jelly.  I think I'll return to the fork in the road.

What can I say about chicken.  I got the recipe, I didn't execute the plan.  You can bet I will next time.

I cooked a "bangin'" pot of chili for Friday night.

Jethro cooked a marinated flank wrapped around a scallion, with a thai peanut dipping sauce.  The "refined" judges didn't know that the "stuff in the tomato was a dippin' sauce".  Actually, it was in a red pepper, and one judge told me they ate it with a spoon.   :roll:   The only issue was in the scallion.  It didn't have good bite through.

All in all it was a great weekend.  All of my pics are dupes of what is posted.  Ya'll keep those box pics away from JT.  He know's enough already.  :P  :P 

It was good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

My big surprise of the weekend was that I seem to have a "fan base" of people in the SCBA that actually like for me to post on their bulletin board.    Who'da figgered? :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Yeah, I heard your biggest fan was there.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> My big surprise of the weekend was that I seem to have a "fan base" of people in the SCBA that actually like for me to post on their bulletin board.    Who'da figgered? :roll:



I think they're trying to show that they accept people who live an "Alternate" Lifestyle.  At least that's my understanding when the guy said, "who's the flamming fag in the red crocs"?


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I heard your biggest fan was there.


Yeah, but he still doesn't know I'm "me". [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I heard your biggest fan was there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but he still doesn't know I'm "me". [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]
Click to expand...


It's actually amazing that I keep yelling "FINNEY" when superfan is around and he still is either ambivilent or ignorant.  Choice!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## john a

Guys, that is some fabulous looking food. What do you do with all of it after the contest?


----------



## Jack W.

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Guys, that is some fabulous looking food. What do you do with all of it after the contest?



The team members and friends get what they want.  The rest went to Jethro's freezer to be used as a fund raiser for the American Heart Assoc.  All except the ribs that is... we ate those.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="oct_97":24ls7u2h]Guys, that is some fabulous looking food. What do you do with all of it after the contest?



The *team members and friends get what they want*.  The rest went to Jethro's freezer to be used as a fund raiser for the American Heart Assoc.  All except the ribs that is... we ate those.

Good Q!

Jack[/quote:24ls7u2h]

You've got too many friends.... I wanted more food.  LOL :roll:


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="oct_97":22gwe80h]Guys, that is some fabulous looking food. What do you do with all of it after the contest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *team members and friends get what they want*.  The rest went to Jethro's freezer to be used as a fund raiser for the American Heart Assoc.  All except the ribs that is... we ate those.
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...


You've got too many friends.... I wanted more food.  LOL :roll:[/quote:22gwe80h]

Free agents fend for themselves! :P  :P 


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

He's more of a floating bookie than a free agent.


----------

